# Gucci Marmont all black



## LaCam43

I was trying to browse last night for a new spring/summer back then the below showed up  I am obsessed with black hardware has anyone seen this irl??? How’s the hardware like?? I was going to go for the pink/rose one or an Ophidia the beige one but this ❤ does the base sink in after a while?? I’m so used to structured bags I want a zipper top bag but can’t seem to find the perfect one the new LV alma bb DA is still sold out. Thoughts please


----------



## Njeph

I love this bag and want to get it too! I don’t think the base will sag.


----------



## Angelblake

I just ordered it omg! My first Gucci.


----------



## papertiger

Totally fabulous and my favourite Marmont yet.


----------



## papertiger

Angelblake said:


> I just ordered it omg! My first Gucci.



Congrats!


----------



## snibor

Love this.  I have a blue marmont with jeweled hardware it doesn’t sag.  You could try getting the da Alma as a summer bag and this for winter. Lol


----------



## Cherries and wine

This is gorgeous! I would get one if I didn’t already have a black one with gold hardware.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I love it!  I have a Marmont backpack and the structure integrity has held up wonderfully!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Ugh!  I wanted to get a Balenciaga Mini Neo Classic or a small Hourglass but I love this!


----------



## Angelblake

papertiger said:


> Congrats!


I'm so excited! Will post it here of course.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Love this.  I have a blue marmont with jeweled hardware it doesn’t sag.  You could try getting the da Alma as a summer bag and this for winter. Lol



OK, I think that version was just as fabulous, in a whole different way. I feel a bit silly not getting the same blue cw camera version, it's very special. I see there's an adorable silver BTH too, never saw myself with a Marmont until the jewelled blue, but _maybe_ this time. Too many good things at once


----------



## l.ch.

Wow! This is beautiful! I just went on the website and saw also the all black flap marmont. It’s perfect! Too bad, I don’t have the funds atm…


----------



## Clarence0869

This whole black Marmont is so cool. I think is easier to match different kinds of looks than beige logo print GG.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I would check into the hardware. I've seen posts for other brands such as Prada and Saint Laurent who have some form of coated hardware and it ends up flaking/chipping off. I'm sure that doesn't happen with all brands, but it has kept me from buying items with colored hardware.


----------



## Angelblake

Frugalfinds said:


> I would check into the hardware. I've seen posts for other brands such as Prada and Saint Laurent who have some form of coated hardware and it ends up flaking/chipping off. I'm sure that doesn't happen with all brands, but it has kept me from buying items with colored hardware.


I'm aware this is a possibility, though I hope it won't happen...


----------



## snibor

Angelblake said:


> I'm aware this is a possibility, though I hope it won't happen...


I’m thinking the black hardware may withstand better on the camera style bag you ordered as it’s not on the clasp like the other Gucci marmont or YSL bags where you would  be constantly holding and pulling on it.   Can’t wait to see your photos!   I think it’s a gorgeous bag.


----------



## coniglietta

I really love the so black look on bags. The marmont has been on my radar for a long time as I don't have a camera bag in my collection yet, but I was always drawn to the rose porcelain. I have a Saint Laurent loulou in all black and have not experienced any hardware chipping since I got it (in 2019, I think?).


----------



## snibor

coniglietta said:


> I really love the so black look on bags. The marmont has been on my radar for a long time as I don't have a camera bag in my collection yet, but I was always drawn to the rose porcelain. I have a Saint Laurent loulou in all black and have not experienced any hardware chipping since I got it (in 2019, I think?).


Good to know. I love the loulou, especially with black hardware.


----------



## Candace30

Wow, I love this bag too! Very tempted to order. Looking forward to seeing everyone’s pictures.


----------



## Jaxholt15

There are several Marmont styles in the black/black and belts too!  I want them all!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Jaxholt15 said:


> There are several Marmont styles in the black/black and belts too!  I want them all!


The belts are really cute! I’m tempted lol


----------



## Allieandalf

Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.


----------



## snibor

Allieandalf said:


> Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.
> View attachment 5390717
> View attachment 5390718


Congrats!  I love it!!


----------



## Allieandalf

snibor said:


> Congrats!  I love it!!


Thank you!  It’s my first Gucci.


----------



## Candace30

Congrats!! I love it!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Allieandalf said:


> Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.
> View attachment 5390717
> View attachment 5390718


That is a gorgeous bag! Makes me wish I didn’t already have the black version with gold hardware. I think I would prefer the black interior so it doesn’t get dirty. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Allieandalf said:


> Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.
> View attachment 5390717
> View attachment 5390718


You will like that interior, it is easy to take care of.  This bag is beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Allieandalf said:


> Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.
> View attachment 5390717
> View attachment 5390718



Fabulous!!!!  

The linen lining is _so_ much nicer than microfibre. To clean, all you have to do is take everything out, turn upside-down and shake.


----------



## Angelblake

It's here!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Angelblake said:


> It's here!


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## Angelblake

Two more shots of my new baby.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Angelblake said:


> Two more shots of my new baby.


Great bag!


----------



## Angelblake

Two modshots wearing my new baby


----------



## Jaxholt15

Angelblake said:


> Two modshots wearing my new baby


It looks wonderful!


----------



## papertiger

Angelblake said:


> Two modshots wearing my new baby



Looks really nice, suits you perfectly.


----------



## Sophia Chun

I love this too. Maybe it is time to get one.


----------



## daysha

Allieandalf said:


> Here’s mine!  Got her today.  It has a black textile lining on the inside instead of the light colored microfiber which I wasn’t aware of.  At least I won’t have to worry about it looking dirty.
> View attachment 5390717
> View attachment 5390718



I just saw a photo of this yesterday and I am seriously interested.  I adore the black hardware.  How is the bag holding up so far?  Any idea how the size compares to the Disco?  I have a Disco, but can't go any smaller.


----------



## daysha

Angelblake said:


> Two more shots of my new baby.



I think I'm in love   I don't typically sale bags, but I may have to swap my Disco for this one.  Does it hold a lot?  I am so curious with how this size compares to the Disco, but the nearest store is a hike.  Thanks


----------



## daysha

I just could not resist.  I just received this bag and it is gorgeous!  I fell in love with the Chanel So Black several years back, but couldn't pull the trigger on the price.  This bag satisfies my need to have a lux bag with black hardware.  The black on black is just so beautiful.  So glad I now have a bag where I can wear  silver or gold jewelry and not think about it clashing with my handbag.

The icing on the cake was that it came beautifully packaged (box, tissue paper, ribbon, etc..) which I did not expect since I ordered it online from the Gucci site.  It also included an extra carrying bag which was an additional nice touch.

Just a few things of note that may be useful to someone who is interested in picking this up.


The back of the bag is just plain chevron.  No imbedded/quilted GG's.  Quilted logo would have been a nice extra touch, but does not distract at all from the bag. 
Leather feels so soft and buttery....even the shoulder straps feel lux.
The interior is a black linen-type fabric, however, the interior pocket is all leather.  Microfiber would have been a nice added touch, but I realize black microfiber would show  more dirt and lint.

All in all, I am over the moon with my purchase.


----------



## daysha

daysha said:


> I just could not resist.  I just received this bag and it is gorgeous!  I fell in love with the Chanel So Black several years back, but couldn't pull the trigger on the price.  This bag satisfies my need to have a lux bag with black hardware.  The black on black is just so beautiful.  So glad I now have a bag where I can wear  silver or gold jewelry and not think about it clashing with my handbag.
> 
> The icing on the cake was that it came beautifully packaged (box, tissue paper, ribbon, etc..) which I did not expect since I ordered it online from the Gucci site.  It also included an extra carrying bag which was an additional nice touch.
> 
> Just a few things of note that may be useful to someone who is interested in picking this up.
> 
> 
> The back of the bag is just plain chevron.  No imbedded/quilted GG's.  Quilted logo would have been a nice extra touch, but does not distract at all from the bag.
> Leather feels so soft and buttery....even the shoulder straps feel lux.
> The interior is a black linen-type fabric, however, the interior pocket is all leather.  Microfiber would have been a nice added touch, but I realize black microfiber would show  more dirt and lint.
> 
> All in all, I am over the moon with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5427933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427934



p.s. Forgot to mention that the dust bag is nice compared to the thin satiny-ish dust bag that I received with my Disco.  They both serve the same purpose, but this one is a definite upgrade.


----------



## Indiana

This bag looks so gorgeous!
Can anyone give any f/b as to how it’s wearing please?  Any sign of chipping on the black hardware?
Also, has the price increased already since release?  (I see it’s 1,400 euros now.. wondering if it was always this price?)


----------



## mz_engineer12

Indiana said:


> This bag looks so gorgeous!
> Can anyone give any f/b as to how it’s wearing please?  Any sign of chipping on the black hardware?
> Also, has the price increased already since release?  (I see it’s 1,400 euros now.. wondering if it was always this price?)


Also interested to see if anyone experienced issues with the black hardware chipping.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I've been trying to pick from one of these the past few weeks. I already have a mini marmont in black but I'd love an all-black bag. If anyone has experience with one of these versions please share, or help me decide which is the best choice. I  them all...


----------



## Pearlaceous

Hello!  This is my first post on TPF!  I am thinking of getting the all black, and, like others on this thread, am concerned as to how the hardware will stand up.  Also, does anyone have any information on how the chain is holding up?  Is that likely to rub or lose colour?


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Beautiful!!!  Question as well!  Can you tell me if this bag is heavy due to the chains? Also, how is it holding up? Does the leather scratch easily? Does the black hardware flake off easily? I absolutely love this little bag!


----------



## katyc1985

I purchased this baby yesterday! I am so in love!!!


----------



## Indiana

This bag is gradually making itself irresistible.. any f/b on how the all black hardware is holding up, pretty please?


----------



## littleblackbag

I'm going to Rome and Venice next year, and I think I've just found the perfect bag for me to take. This would be my first Gucci. Now just to decide on whether to buy online or take a trip to London...


----------



## Louish

littleblackbag said:


> I'm going to Rome and Venice next year, and I think I've just found the perfect bag for me to take. This would be my first Gucci. Now just to decide on whether to buy online or take a trip to London...


I recently tried this bag on in Selfridges & they were very helpful


----------



## Marqduck

I am thinking about purchasing this bag and am wondering if anyone has experience chipping on the coated black hardware


----------



## daysha

So far the black hardware is holding up I haven't noticed any wear or chipping thus far.  This is not a daily bag for me, but I do try to carry it each month for a week at a time.  

Still pleased with my purchase.


----------

